# 2 weeks away



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

I have 2 weeks of travel coming up. Bit longer than the 7-10 days others have posted about. Trying to set up a plan.

1st thought was to plan my PGR app right before. Mow low and let it go for 2 weeks.

2nd thought was to plan my PGR app right before. Mow normal and have someone rotary mow it about the 1 week mark. Then come home and rehab.

Any better ideas out there?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Some have done a mid season scalp before vacations or extended away time just befote


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Keep in mind the T-Nex label states:

_Regulation of full growth by Quali-Pro®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]®[/sup] usually begins at 3-5 days after application._​
So I like to apply it a few days before I leave and then get one last cut in either the day or day before I leave town.

Also the label has this provision:

_A maximum of twice the recommended Quali-Pro[sup]®[/sup] T-Nex[sup]® rate from the Application Rate Table may be applied in order to ensure extended growth suppression of up to 8 weeks and when temporary discoloration can be tolerated._​
I haven't done this, but it might be something worth considering - especially if you won't be there to see it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jayhawk said:


> Some have done a mid season scalp before vacations or extended away time just before


I have done this too.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Wouldn't it be about the same cost to pay a neighborhood kid to do a mow and/or grab one of the lawn "pros" in the neighborhood and ask for a single cut price. I see you've got 6K feet so I'm guessing $50 or less.


Dico112lr4 said:


> I have 2 weeks of travel coming up. Bit longer than the 7-10 days others have posted about. Trying to set up a plan.
> 
> 1st thought was to plan my PGR app right before. Mow low and let it go for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ware said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Some have done a mid season scalp before vacations or extended away time just before
> ...


Leaning towards this.



Smokindog said:


> Wouldn't it be about the same cost to pay a neighborhood kid to do a mow and/or grab one of the lawn "pros" in the neighborhood and ask for a single cut price. I see you've got 6K feet so I'm guessing $50 or less.
> 
> 
> Dico112lr4 said:
> ...


Considered this but they'd be doing it with a rotary and would likely scalp it if they tried to get it down to 1" where I have it now.


----------

